
New Kindle Wifi: $139 3g: $189 - stevederico
http://www.amazon.com/
======
kxs
This is a nice update and I will finally buy one, although the DX would be
better suited for my needs, the price isn't quite right yet.

It should be mentioned that the new Kindle will arrive in the UK on August
27th as well. Should be good news for all EU customers. (Apparently can't ship
outside the UK...)

£109.00 (~134EUR) Wifi-Only and £149.00 (~180EUR) 3G

